# living Waggon



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

the man rang me this morning to tell me he has finished painting my vardo,I was panicking a bit whether or not he would do it in time,I,m setting off for appleby the last week of this month and at least now the upholsterer can come and make the new seats in time.heres a pic of the Waggon when I got it,I will upload fresh pics tomorrow


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

I bought it unseen,so my son stood in it so I could gauge the height


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

here she is ready for the road


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

just have to get the bunks and curtain done now


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

won't be long before the paint gets rubbed off the shafts


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

It's really beautiful. It's got a stove inside too. Cool.


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm jeolous cus it is gorgeous. 
Cool find and refurbish. 
If ya get bored with it just ship to me in Texas. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its turned out so well, whoever did it is a real craftsman - not many of them left


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

How beautiful! That detail is exquisite. You must be one proud owner. Waiting for pictures of your horse hitched up to it.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

Red Gate Farm said:


> How beautiful! That detail is exquisite. You must be one proud owner. Waiting for pictures of your horse hitched up to it.


thanks everyone,you would ent believe how itchy I am to set off now ,I,m going on the 24th of this mth,my only concern is neither horse has pulled an iron tyred Waggon before.,but I,m setting off about 4am so if they want to dance there will be very little traffic on the road,I,ve spent the last two days sorting out which harness will fit them the red and black set will fit the black and the gidden set will fit the piebald,I will take a couple of big soft collars with me as fallbacks


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know why pics aren't showing hope I haven't posted the same harness twice


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

Luvs Horses said:


> I'm jeolous cus it is gorgeous.
> Cool find and refurbish.
> If ya get bored with it just ship to me in Texas. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks luvs horses but it's not a find ,it was brand new built last year, this year will be its 1st time on the road


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I hope you can take videos of your journey so I can see some lovely British countryside!!!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

be careful what you wish for jaydee ,you may get an overload


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I can take it
I think...........................
I miss rural Britain in the summer so I'm suffering from separation anxiety!!!!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

bunks floor and curtains done and five days to go


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It's lovely - making me think of Wind in the Willows and Toads venture into caravanning!!!
Yours will go better than that though so maybe not such a good comparison!!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Be sure to post photos, inside/outside and all around while you are traveling!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!

Rhonda


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

wow! It's amazing. Are you using it in a show ?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see pics of your trip.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

mslady254 said:


> wow! It's amazing. Are you using it in a show ?


no driving it to a horse fair approx 100 miles there ,then coming back to a different town so about 150 miles returning


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

if anyone goes on u tube and puts in appleby fair,that's where I am heading for


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I WANT one!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

*dash cam*

hello ,right here is the question,I am setting off sat morning ,and I have bought a car dash cam,where will I fit it on the living Wagon? on the dray that's following behind ? on one of the shafts ? or try and attach it on the driving saddle of either horse?there is about a meter of cable attached to the camera ,going back to a power pack,the reason I want it ,is not just to film what we see on the road but for the idiots who throw things at the horses when they go past,there is ent a lot of them,but you are guaranteed at least one empty head a year,


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, that wagon is incredible :O


----------

